# [Request] Die etwas andere Clanseite - Female-Federation.de



## Niranda (26. August 2009)

Hey =)

einige kennen mich ja, andere nicht - ist auch nich so schlimm^^ Kurzum: wir sind zwei verrückte weiber, die bssl cs daddeln und nun ne hp backen - ok ich backe sie. xD
Ist soweit auch alles kein Problem, bloß mit den Grafiken bin ich nicht so das Ass =(

Meine Vorstellungen zur Seite, also dessen aufbau ist mir noch unbekannt, muss ich mich noch ransetzen. =D
Was ich aber schon bräuchte wäre ein Background (Desktop, website... sunn allgemeines ding halt^^) und einen Schriftzug mit transparenten Hintergrund (Für Videos, Banner usw.) in der größe von FullHD, also 1980x1080 Pünktchen.

Name (wichtig für Schriftzug^^ auf Groß/Kleinschreibung achten):
kurz:
ndLz

ausgeschrieben:
nur die Liebe zählt

Das Design:
So richtig schön tussig bitte. xD
Also Anemi mit rosa-lila hintergrundfarben.
Fürs Backgroundbild wäre sune (Anemi)-Landschaft toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für die einzelnen Grafiken, die ich für die HP an sich brauche meld ich mich hier in diesem Thread nochmal. ^^
Ihr braucht auch nicht gleich die großen Bildchen machen, kleine zur Vorschau reichen erstmal, sonst ist zu viel arbeit umsonst. ^^

Dankeschön =)
Nira ^_^

Edit:
Anemi definier ich jetzt malals Animi xD

Edit2:
@Mods, istn extra Thread, damit die Übersicht gewahrt bleibt, kommt ja noch einiges dazu ^-^
Ist blöd wenn nach nem Monat oder so meine ersten Vorschläge zu Buttons kommen und man erst wieder die BGs etc raussuchen muss, um zu wissen, welch Style man verwendet hat. (nur als Beispiel)
*
Edit3:
Ausführliche Details findet Ihr hier:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry2035027*


*!!! WICHTIGE ÄNDERUNG !!!*

Rechtlich gesehen darf ich den Namen "nur die Liebe zählt" >NICHT< verwenden!
Dieser ist schon eine Wortmarke von Eldemonde, siehe dazu folgenden Link:
http://register.dpma.de/DPMAregister/marke...76/397357176/DE​


----------



## xdave78 (26. August 2009)

Anemi? Hat das nicht was mit Blutmangel zu tun?
Würd nen schönes Vampirschloss vorschlagen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Edit2:
> @Mods, istn extra Thread, damit die Übersicht gewahrt bleibt, kommt ja noch einiges dazu ^-^


wieso damit die übersicht gewahrt bleibt?
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=102895
reicht vollkommen, ums reinzuposten, wenn du dann noch was brauchst kannst du ja nochmal reinposten, was du dann schlussendlich benötigst?


----------



## Niranda (26. August 2009)

man könnte es darein posten.. aber wenn ich dann mit den buttons komme muss ich erst wieder die vorherigen beiträge raussuchen, um den Designern den Style zu zeigen.
so bleibt alles übersichtlich in einem Thema... das ganze ist ja ein einzelnes großes thema und nicht nur ein banner oder eine kleine grafik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





xdave78 schrieb:


> Anemi? Hat das nicht was mit Blutmangel zu tun?
> Würd nen schönes Vampirschloss vorschlagen...


Nein, will keine 08/15 Standardseite haben.. =(
Will ne kunterbunte tuntig tussige CS Clanseite haben xD

Nira


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2009)

gibt soviele templates
nimm eins
färbs in pink um
problem gelöst Oo


----------



## Niranda (26. August 2009)

ach mina.. ich bin nach deinem Motto "Call me God or Die in Hell" gegangen - und Götter sind nunmal allwissend =)

einzig brauchbares fand ich bisher folgende:
http://www.wallpaperdojo.com/images/anime/...irls_diq_ru.jpg
http://www.emania.de/page/e-cms/uploads/im...a_Wallpaper.jpg
http://kuro.hanyuu.net/sample/02bf3a5cf63e...34%20sample.jpg
(nicht so wirklich) http://dic.academic.ru/pictures/dewiki/77/Mahuri.jpg
(nicht so wirklich) http://sentaila.files.wordpress.com/2009/0...arbeitung-2.jpg

Aber solch landschaften find ich nicht, da is ja das prob^^


----------



## Minastirit (27. August 2009)

dachte soll was mädchen haftes sein und nid mit einem meiner lieblings anime chars shana :O (yay lolis save the world lulZ)

1te geht nid wegen hotlink
3te ladet nid :< -> hat nun doch geladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und 4 und 5 sind auch nid so das tolle.

Also willst du nen bg mit 1980x1080 ? und deinen text da ? (shana mach ich aber nid pink! die is ql)
aber frag mich wiso diese grösse wenns ne clanseite wird ist das bild doch viel zu gross .. gibt ja auch leute mit nem kleinen gummelmonitor (ha ha xD)

erklär mia ma auf gut deutsch was genau du meinst dann lässt sich vlt was machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (27. August 2009)

1: ich denke das der normale Request Beitrag völlig ausreicht und ich vote 4 close


2: Ein Full HD Seite macht derzeit keinen Sinn. Wieviele Leute kennst du die full HD Surfen? Ich kennen 1 einzigen. Sollte also die Seite nur für euch beiden sein, und ihr beide habt Full HD. Würde sich keiner Freiwillig die mühe machen eine Seite zu entwerfen für nur 2 Personen.


3: Ich denke du solltest erstmal etwas mehr Technisches Posten: Welches CMS wollt ihr nutzen, was soll die Webseite können? Welche Funktionen sind euch Wichtig, weniger Wichtig und wichtig.

z.B.  Galerie Wichtig, Gästebuch Wichtig, Punktsystem Unwichtig, Download system unwichtig. etc. 


4:  Welche Größen für die Grafiken? Nicht ganz genau. Setzte dich mit GIMP 2 oder was anderen Hin und male mal grob deine Webseite. Genau so die Sachen mit Rosa Hintergrund etc. Welches Rosa? Es gibt soviele?

5: Was sind no Go´s für euch? Also Nackte Anime oder sonst was.


Ansich, aus joomla 1.5 Sicht. Ist das nicht ganz so schlimm zu machen. Aber mit den Informationen nicht ganz einfach.


Übrigends artet sowas in ganze schöne Arbeit aus, nicht unbedingt schwer aber gute 6 Stunden Zeit würde ich da einrechnen.... dann muss man überlegen ob jemand dazu kostenlos bereit wäre ( und die 6 Stunden nur mit wenig Grafik arbeiten! )


Ich will euch nicht den Mut nehmen. Ich denke auch das wir nach Möglichkeit helfen können. Aber der umfang ist ziemlich groß!


----------



## Niranda (27. August 2009)

Martel Martel Martel =D
Hab doch gesagt das ich die Site selbst bastel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Drum ja auch erstmal Backgrounds, welche ich nicht nur für die HP verwenden werde, auch für Videos, die ich nunmal in fullHD rendere. (Siehe ein paar Beispiele @vimeo)
Es gibt wenige HD-Surfer: ja das ist richtig^^
Aber ich erklär es mal am beispiel Crytek: Die haben ihre Spiele auch 2-3Jahre "vorentwickelt", obwohl es die Technik da noch nicht gab, die diese Leistung bringt. Heute siehst dus ja das erfolgserlebnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem habe ich mir eine HD und eine nonHD variante überlegt - für unsere Leute mit einer kleinen Leitung bzw mit Handy^^

Ganz unbeholfen bin ich dank Photoshop nicht, um z.B. kleine Kanten anzupassen oÄ. Bloß große Änderungen wie z.B. Minas Signatur bekomm ich nie im Leben so hin. =(
Drum Frage ich welche, die's einfach drauf haben ^_^

Mit Landschaftsbildchen mein ich sowas ähnliches wie:
http://blog.tersch.at/upload/bilder/Winter...rama_01_big.jpg
bloß in Anime... ^^
Ich will auch keine rosa chars haben, eher nur der Hintergrund wenn überhaupt. Es soll ja nur extrem weiblichen flair verschaffen.

Bzgl. des Schriftzuges:
Im Grunde habe ich keine Vorstellungen und auch keine Ideen. Von der Art, vom Style her sollte das halt passen und auch im großen Format sein. Verkleinern kann man ja immer - der weiterverarbeitung zuliebe ist es auch einfacher. Extra sollte der sein und nicht auf ein Bild fest integriert.

Hört sich alles kompliziert an finde ich o.o
Aber so viel will ich eig garnicht xD
Naja hoffe es kam nu alles rüber :>

Dankööö :-*
Nira ^-^

Edit:
Wir wollen keine neue Pornoseite eröffnen^^


----------



## Minastirit (27. August 2009)

ach du willst nur nen hintergrund bild :< schniff dachte willst was mit shana 
oder unserem gott haruhi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja mein gott ist sexy und hat ne schul uniform an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was kann deiner?


ich kuk mal ob ich das winter bild anime style hin krieg .. wollt ich schon lange ma versuchen xD
edit meint: geht nid -.- schaut nachher nur schlimmer aus :/ doofes tut funkt nen shice

hmm sowas ist auch nid das was de suchst wa?
http://www.zastavki.com/pictures/1920x1200...son_006480_.jpg


----------



## Martel (27. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Edit:
> Wir wollen keine neue Pornoseite eröffnen^^


Schade, es kann nicht genug geben.... aber bitte nicht einfac Bilderkopieren... man findet überall immer nur die gleichen X-)


Ah, okay. aber ich habe es richtig verstanden.

Ihr wollt eine Seite machen ( full HD naja ), für einen "Clan".

*Welches CMS System?*

Fangen wir damit mal an.


Ich bin Joomla 1.5 Fan, und deshalb vor eingenommen.


*Welche Funktionen sind dir sehr wichtig?*


Der Hintergrund soll eine Animi Landschaft sein, hast du ein PIC ? Ich habe keine lust zu googlen ^^


MH, also. Falls es Joomla 1.5 wird. Könnte ich das Grund template zusammen schußstern. Bedingung. Ich mache keine Grafikarbeiten. Dafür habe ich einfach keine Zeit mehr bevor es nach Malle geht. Ich werde das auch (überwiegend) mit artisteer machen. Aber gut du sagst selbst das es keine TOP Seite sein soll. Allerdings Full HD kann ich nicht machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also Angebot:

Wir ziehen alle an einem Strang, und in 1 Woche haben wir das Template für Dich. Quasi als Community Projekt. Eine einmalige Sache.

*
Benötigt wird von dir:*

Aufmacher Grafik für ein Banner: Tipp: Animi Render suchen bei google.

Hintergrund - Tja tut mir leid aber auch von dir. Alternativ wenn auch nicht schön. Du siehst bei mir auf der Seite das es Möglich ist die beiden Freien stellen neben den Inhalt zu füllen ( ich muss zugeben ich habe es hingeklatscht aber das AION Template wird anders ^^ ). Evtl. rosa Hintergrund mit Animi Render an der Seite.

Aber mein Angebot bezieht sich auf joomla 1.5 alles andere kann ich nit ^^. Aber wir haben noch genug andere Leute hier. Evtl. bekommen die auch den Hintern hoch.


----------



## Minastirit (27. August 2009)

was soll animi render sein? Oo
banner kann ich sonst machen @nira mir is eh bisle langweilig


----------



## Niranda (27. August 2009)

Mir ist auch langweilig Mina, drum hab ich immer solch Einfälle xD

Zuhause werd ich mal meine skizzen uppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab auf arbeit nix zum überspielen auf den PC^^


----------



## Niranda (27. August 2009)

*den Beitrag verschoben*


----------



## xdave78 (27. August 2009)

Also du müsstest jetzt mal SPEZIFIZIEREN was genau ein ANIMI HINTERGRUNG sein soll bitte.
Als CMS würd ich Dir auch Joomla oder E107 vorschlagen.

Ist das Bild von den Bergen das was du haben willst? Auf meiner HP (www.klingenbruderschaft.de) hab ich ja auch nen Landschafts BG...das hab ich etwas "geblurt" damit es in den Hintergrund tritt. Musst halt schon iwie mal ne Vorlage für den BG raussuchen.

Was ist das auf deiner Skizze da im Banner? N Bär?

€dit: Wie gesacht ich hab keinen PLAN was Du mit Animi Landschaft meinst. Hab dein Bild mal leicht editiert nach deinen Vorgaben (pink und so). Vielleicht kannste deine Anfrage sonst ja nochmal präzisieren. besonders im Bezug auf das Banner und die BG-Tapete.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



damits richtig schön "tussig" wird würd ich für alle Elemente folgenden Rahmen vorschlagen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal EDIT: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich den Hintergrund "fixed"(watermark) machen würde und im nachhinein siehts glaube besser aus wenn die Content usw Kästchen halbtransparent sind und das fluffige rundrum iwie anders - weiss vllt damits sich besser abhebt.


----------



## Niranda (27. August 2009)

Danke xdave bis hierher ^____^

*Mainpage:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mainpage:
Die Seite besteht aus 6 Bereichen und ist dynamisch.

*1. Banner (Head 1):*
Der Banner wird aus zwei Teilen bestehen, die den Banner vertikal spalten. Dabei ist der linke Teil statisch, der rechte Teil des Banners dynamisch. Die linke obere Ecke (0;0) des gesamten Banners im ersten Teil wird positionsmäßig fest bleiben, damit die Infoblöcke mit dem Banner am linken Rand glatt abschließen.
Der zweite Teil des Banners ist dynamisch und soll aus einer Grafik bestehen, die sich beliebig oft wiederholen kann und passend ist. Somit kann die Seite 'unendlich' breit sein.

Die Höhe des Banners beträgt _z_ in Pixel.


*2. Mainnavileiste (Menü-Hauptpunkte, Login):* _Kurz: MNL_
Die MNL besteht aus 3 Teilen. Ganz links sind die Menühauptpunkte wie z.B. Home, Forum, Events etc pp zu finden.
Ganz rechts der MNL befinden sich die Loginoptionen (Username, Password, Login-Button, PW-Forgotten, Registrieren). Ist man angemeldet, sollen hier die Optionen des eigenen Profiles erscheinen, wie z.B. Profil bearbeiten, Logout usw.
In der Mitte der beiden Teile befindet sich der dritte Teil, der erstmal nichts beinhalten soll. Eventuell dient dieser mal als Newsflash, o.Ä.

Die MNL reagiert auf MouseOver Events.
Die Höhe der MNL beträgt _w_ in Pixel.
Die Höhe _w_ ist verdoppelt die Höhe _z_.


*3. Secondarynavileiste (Menüunterpunkte):* _Kurz: SNL_
Die SNL besteht aus einem Teil und enthält die Menüunterpunkte, wenn welche vorhanden sind. Z.B. gibt es einen Hauptmenüpunkt "Events", der sich in "CS:S Events" und in "WoW Events" aufteilt. Letztere beide sollen dann in der SNL als Option angezeigt werden. Der Anker befindet sich in dem Bereich oben links (0;0).
Für eingeloggte User gibt es als Hauptmenüpunkt "Profil bearbeiten" zu sehen, in der SNL soll dann auf der rechten Seite bindig die Unterpunkte angezeigt werden wie z.B. "Profil" und "Gallerie".

Die SNL wird per MouseOver Event der MNL aufgerufen, ist ansonsten Hidden/invisible.
Die Höhe der SNL beträgt _w_ in Pixel.
Die Höhe _w_ ist verdoppelt die Höhe _z_.


*4. Infobereich (InfoBlöcke):*
Hier befinden sich InfoBlöcke, die Informationen z.B. über den Teamspeak-Status, Serverstatus, aktuelle Forenbeiträge o.Ä. enthalten. Es sind beliebig viele untereinander. Nicht genutzte Blöcke sind hidden/invisible.

Die Breite des Infobereiches beträgt _z_ in Pixel.

*5. Contentbereich(News, Ankündigungen etc.):*
Was der Contentbereich beinhaltet ist denke ich jedem klar. News, Ankündigungen usw. sind dort zu finden. Die Begrenzung der Artikel beläuft sich auf ca. 10-15 Stück pro Seite. Ist im Userinterface individuell einstellbar.

Die Breite des Contentbereiches ist dynamisch.
Gezeigte Bildchen (siehe Skizze) sind erstmal optional und sind zu misachten.

*6. Fooder (Links)*
Der Fooder beinhaltet Links wie z.B. zum Impressum, Kontakt, Copyrights usw.


*Secondarypages:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Secondary Pages:
Diese Seite(n) besteht(/en) aus 3 Bereichen und ebenfalls ist dynamisch.

*1. Banner (Head 1):*
Der Banner befindet sich nun zur Linken Seite der Seite. Alles unterhalb des banners sind freie Flächen.

Die Breite des Banners entspricht _z_ in Pixeln.


*2. Pfadbereich:*
Hier wird der aktuelle Ort als Pfad angezeigt, wo man sich grad befindet. Im Forum wäre es "Home > Forum > Board > Thread".
Im Falle einer Galerie: "Home > User > Gallerieübersicht > Galleriename".

Die Höhe des Pfadbereiches beträgt _w_ in Pixel.
Die Breite ist dynamisch und richtet sich ggf. nach der Breite des Contentbereiches der Secondarypages.


*3. Contentbereich*
Ich denke, das ist wieder klar. Hier findet man die Foren-, Gallerieübersicht und ähnliches.

Die Breite ist dynamisch und richtet sich ggf. nach der Breite des Pfadbereiches der Secondarypages.



*Optionales*
- Kein laden zwischen den Seiten.
- dynamischer Übergang (z.B. Banner wandert vom Top fließend nach links. Ist bestimmt mit JScript lösbar, alternativ mit einzelnen Grafiken und JScript)
- random-wechselnde Hintergrundbilder nach 5 Minuten (einstellbar), optional per Mouseklick.
- bzgl Secondarypages: dynamische Breite (x) des Content- und Pfadbereiches, statische Höhe (y) mit extra Scrollbalken


---------------------------------------------------------------
*AKTUELLE BILDVORSTELLUNGEN:*
*Das allgemeine Thema soll starke Weiblichkeit ausdrücken. Und dies nicht in Form von Pornografie oder Gewalt.
Es soll etwas ganz anderes werden als man vermutet!*

*Logo:* (kürzel ndLz für z.B. Avatare, Spraylogos, Symbol etc.)
äußere Form: Quadratisch (d.h. es kann auch länglich sein (Hintergrund transparent), muss aber im ganzen Quadratisch sein)
äußere Größe: 1000x1000 Pixel
innere Form: frei dem Künstler überlassen, muss zum allgemeinen Thema passen
innere Größe: spollte zumindest vertikal oder horizontal die äußere Größe erreichen

Inhalt: ndLz
- Bemerkung: bitte auf Groß/Kleinschreibung achten
Style: frei dem Künstler überlassen, muss zum allgemeinem Thema passen


*Schriftzug:* (kompletter Name, Hintergrund transparent, für Videos, für Banner, für publizierte Screenshots, für Signaturen etc.)
äußere Form: frei dem Künstler überlassen, muss zum allgemeinen Thema passen
äußere Größe: 1980x1080 Pixel (Breite und Höhe sind hier mindestgrößen, können unabhängig voneinander skalieren)
innere Form: frei dem Künstler überlassen, muss zum allgemeinen Thema passen
innere Größe: spollte zumindest vertikal oder horizontal die äußere Größe erreichen

Inhalt: nur die Liebe zählt
- Bemerkung: bitte auf Groß/Kleinschreibung achten, schriftart/stil sollte dem vom Logo entsprechen
Style: frei dem Künstler überlassen, muss zum allgemeinem Thema passen, Hintergrund muss transparent sein



*Banner:* (das Bildchen ganz oben)
äußere Form: rechteckig
äußere Größe: 1024 x ... (höhe ist offen, sollte aber nicht zu hoch sein, denn der Infobereich auf der Mainpage wird genauso breit wie die Höhe hier)
innere Form: siehe äußere Form
innere Größe: siehe äußere Größe

Inhalt - Schrift: nur die Liebe zählt
- Bemerkung: bitte auf Groß/Kleinschreibung achten, schriftart/stil sollte dem vom Logo entsprechen, sollte dem "Schriftzug" entsprechen (Copy'n'Past?)
Inhalt - Bild:  frei dem Künstler überlassen, muss zum allgemeinem Thema passen
- Bemerkung: Freier Hintergrund (falls es einen gibt) muss Transparent und nicht weiß oder schwarz sein
Style: frei dem Künstler überlassen, muss zum allgemeinem Thema passen, Hintergrund muss transparent sein

BESONDERHEIT:
Die letzten Pixel des rechten Randes des Banners müssen beliebig oft wiederholbar sein. Dies ist wichtig für einen dynamisch langen Banner.
Bitte den wiederholbaren Bereich als extra-Bild mitliefern.



*Hintergrund/Background:* (es werden mehrere Gebraucht, da diese in x Sekunden wechseln)
äußere Form: richtet sich nach äußerer Größe
äußere Größe: 1980x1080 Pixel (Höhe ist hier als minimum angegeben, kann aber unabhängig skalieren)
innere Form: richtet sich nach äußerer Größe
innere Größe: richtet sich nach äußerer Größe

Inhalt: vorzugsweise Landschaften im Anime-Style (sprich gemalt)
- Bemerkung: keinen Text, vorzugsweise in der Mitte weniger Details als am Rand (besser zum lesen, kann man aber auch mit weniger Transparenten Hintergrund des Contentbereiches umgehen)
Style: frei dem Künstler überlassen, muss zum allgemeinem Thema passen, Hintergrund muss transparent sein



---------------------------------------------------------------
So das war erstmal alles denke ich^^

LG
Nira ^_^


----------



## xdave78 (27. August 2009)

Woher soll das Anime Bild denn kommen? Kannste nich selber eins malen? Oder jmd den Du kennst? Willst doch sicher keins...AUSBORGEN oder?

Deine "Anforderungsliste" ist ja ziemlich KRASS. Aber auch sehr detailliert. Ich glaube alllerdings eher nicht, dass jemand sich DEN riesen Aufwand macht (was es zweifells ohne sein wird) das EINFACH mal so zu machen oder? Ich meine das sind mit muss, gut und gerne 12-20 Std Arbeit inkl der Artwork. Ein Templat umzubaun wäre evtl relativ schnell gemacht und dafür würde sich sicher jmd finden...aber ein komplettes Design zu coden...hmm...viel Erfolg.  Das mit den nach x Sekunden wechselnden Hintergründen ist zB ziemlich tricky denk ich, da man dafür schon wirklich Ahnung von PhP haben muss. Gesagt oder ausgedacht ist das natürlich sehr schnell^^ aber im Endeffekt hats ja auch was mit PERFORMANCE zu tun.


----------



## Niranda (28. August 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Deine "Anforderungsliste" ist ja ziemlich KRASS. Aber auch sehr detailliert.


Hm, ja schon.. irgendwie will ich immer besser weiter höher ... sein und das in Perfektion x_x aber hat was, musste zugeben =P


Hab doch gesagt, dass *ich * das Template oder Design oder Kuchen oder wie mans auch nun nennt... bastel xD
Programmiere doch täglich (ok nicht immer, dumme Serverwartungen -.-") auf Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es geht echt nur um die Grafiken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die ganze Templatesache habe ich nur so ausführlich erwähnt, damit ihr ne Vorstellung meiner Vorstellung bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein, malen kann ich nicht, wie du auf den Fotos oben sicherlich siehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kenn auch niemanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst wäre ich ja nicht hier^^ Für den Pedobär in meinem Banner auf dem Papier müsst ich mich selbst schlagen zur Wiedergutmachung :<


Bzgl. des Bildwechsels habsch ma fix was zusammengeklatscht, sollte so funzen denke ich - javascript is mächtig :>

```
<html>
	<head>
		<script language="JavaScript">
		<!--

			timetonext = 6000;
			imgno = 2;

			pic= new Array();

			for (i = 1; i <= 10; i++) {
				pic[i] = new Image();
				pic[i].src = "bg" + i + ".jpg";
			}

			function nextpic() {
				document.animation.src = pic[imgno].src;

				imgno++;
				if (imgno > 10) imgno = 1;
			}

		// -->
		</script>
	</head>
	
	<body>
		<img src="bg1.jpg" name="animation" width="1080" height="1980" onLoad="setTimeout('nextpic()', timetonext)">
	</body>
</html>
```

Im selben Ordner müssen dann auch die Hintergrundbilder mit der bezeichnung bg1.jpg bis bg10.jpg liegen und schon haste alle 6 Sekunden ein neues pic, probiers aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hier hab ich mal geupped als Beispiel mit 31 Bildern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


>> http://dve.kilu.de/projekt/ndlz/bgchange/index.html <<
Jetzt müssten die ganzen Bilder bloß beim ersten aufruf in den cache vorgeladen werden und ein hübscher Überblendeffekt muss noch her - dann isses porno =)

Nira ^.^

PS:
Ich will keine Bilder von anderen seiten mobsen, mir ist das im Grunde auch relativ egal, woher einzelne Bildelemente stammen, solange sie bisschen verändert worden sind.
Bzgl der Performance habe ich wenig bedenken. Klar bei den Bildern brauch man ne dicke Leitung, aber hab ja auch vor eine "normale" Seite parallel anzubieten. Im Grunde sind die Bilder doppelt auf dem server, einmal in HD und einmal auf 1024x786 - per Häkchen/Selectbox kann man auswählen, was man gern haben möchte. Mit Cookies könnte man das sehr schön lösen, wenn man das erstemal auf die Seite kommt wird man gefragt, was man haben will o.Ä. ^^
Allgemein sollte das auch nicht so schwer sein. Sind halt mehrere Div-Container inkl. ein geschicktes Zusammenspiel von visible und invisible ^^ Kann dir das gern mal aufmalen ^^

Klosilein wird sich jetzt bestimmt auch an kopf fassen und denken, dass ich nie was fertig bring... oh doch =D
Dieses Projekt mit dem Drag and Drop in C# z.B., es wurd zwar nicht wie in meinen Ursprungsvorstellungen, aber dafür wurd es in c++ geschrieben und hab auch sehr gute Noten dafür abgesahnt - bis auf die Doku.. ich hasse Dokus -.-"
Dann die anderen beiden, freiwilligen Projekte "dateiverwalter" und "cs-server-steuerungsdings" hab ich erstmal auf das abstellgleis gezogen und mir der HP und dem server volle aufmerksamkeit zugesprochen, wenn das fertig ist mach ich die anderen dinger weiter! ^.^


----------



## xdave78 (28. August 2009)

also deine Bsop Seite ist zB Performancemässig unterste Kanone...da braucht ja schon das erste Bild ne Minute zum laden. Auf jeden Fall denk drüber nach ob 6(!!!) Sek nicht etwas zu knapp sind und die BG-Grafiken sollten auf keinen Fall grösser als 300-500K sein da es erwiesen ist, dass Leute denen eine Page zu lang lädt, diese schnell wieder wegklicken.

PS: Full HD ist 19*20 *x 1080 ...nicht dass Du sich nachher wunderst warum da immer nen Streifen aufm Screen fehlt^^


----------



## Niranda (28. August 2009)

lies mal bitte richtig... =(


Niranda schrieb:


> Bzgl. des Bildwechsels *habsch mal fix was zusammengeklatscht*, sollte so funzen denke ich


das is doch nur ne testseite, um die Funktionsweise zu zeigen, da is nix ordentlich oder so. qualität kommt später: Einheitliche Größen, 5-10min bis zum wechsel, überblendung usw...



Niranda schrieb:


> Jetzt müssten *die ganzen Bilder* bloß *beim ersten aufruf in den cache* vorgeladen werden *und* ein *hübscher Überblendeffekt* muss noch her - dann isses porno =)


einmal in den cache laden und fertig...



Niranda schrieb:


> Bzgl der Performance habe ich wenig bedenken. Klar bei den Bildern brauch man ne dicke Leitung, aber *hab* ja auch *vor **eine "normale" Seite parallel anzubieten*. Im Grunde sind die Bilder doppelt auf dem server, *einmal in HD und einmal auf 1024x786 - per Häkchen/Selectbox kann man auswählen*, was man gern haben möchte. Mit Cookies könnte man das sehr schön lösen, wenn man das erstemal auf die Seite kommt wird man gefragt, was man haben will o.Ä. ^^


also zwei Versionen der gleichen Seite, nur die BIlder sind utnerschiedlich groß. zuerst wird natürlich die "kleine" seite geladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


performance bedeutet bei mir die Leistung des Rechners. Sprich Flash fällt z.B. raus: ist zu CPU-lastig

Nira ^_^

PS: Danke für den Tipp mit der Auflösung^^
Aber wenn die Pics breiter wären isses auch nicht so schlimm, verschwindet halt der überschuss "hinterm" Monitorrand


----------



## xdave78 (28. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> PS: Danke für den Tipp mit der Auflösung^^
> Aber wenn die Pics breiter wären isses auch nicht so schlimm, verschwindet halt der überschuss "hinterm" Monitorrand


Naja nur ärgerlich wenn da halt was wäre...schrift oder so^^

Performance heisst aber auch die Performance der Seite, wenn man C2D mit 3Ghz braucht und DSL 160000 damits einigermassen fix lädt (übertrieben) ist das ja nix weil mit meinem Netbook könnt ichs dann eh knicken^^ . Hab halt die Befürchtung, dass es ziemlich aufwendig ist. Wenn Dus sauber codest und die ganzen Grafiken nicht zu gross werden wird dat schon. 

Was ist eigentlich mit Buttons? Ich meine die brauchste ja auch noch fürs Menü??? Sicher immer 2 Versionen wg Mouseover...

Wie isses denn mit den Fontstyle? Kann man da nich was aus
http://www.fonts.com/findfonts/SearchPage.htm?kid=Grafitti
oder
http://www.dafont.com/theme.php?cat=103&page=1
nehmen oder sagt Dir da nix zu...sind ja einige tausend Möglichkeiten^^ hätte ja den Vorteil, dass man alle Arts mit dem Fontstyle machen könnte. zB


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2009)

syr aber cashe laden? der löscht sich bei mir zumindest alle 3 tage 
und dann dauerts seite laden ur lange

habs ja selber mal mit hoher quali pics versucht ne hp zu machen
ladezeiten von 10sec + tut sich einer KEINER an

wenn du nur die masse hasst mit 1920x1080 müsstest du die quali senken damits schneller lädt und das schaut dann auch .. ehm schice aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (28. August 2009)

21century oder xdaysold (das x steht für irgend eine zahl, die ich grad nicht weis, glaub 20) hab ich oft für Videos benutzt und find die auch toll^^
Aber muss ja nicht unbedingt ne font sein, kann auch "ein bild" sein =)

Nira 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:
Ich poste mal die Fonts, wenn ich sie wiederfinde.

Edit:
Mina, es werden doch nur die Grafiken geladen, die aktuell gebraucht werden und/oder die angegeben sind zum laden.
Gehst du auf die Seite, wirst du erstmal die kleine, normale Version vorfinden ohne lange Ladezeiten beim ersten aufruf.
Es wird geprüft, ob du schon ein Cookie hast, wenn nicht wird nachgefragt, welche Version du nutzen willst: normalo oder HD.
Das wird in nem Keks gespeichert, sodass das nächste mal nicht nachgefragt wird. Diese Option (im Cookie) ist dann auch editierbar, wenn man einen registrieren Account besitzt.
Erst WENN du auf HD Version geklickt hast, werden die HD Grafiken geladen.
Bei einer 1000er Leitung ist es klar, das es ewig dauert, wenn sunn Pic 1-2Mb groß ist, sprich ca. 40Mb für die Seite laden muss. Aber setz dich mal an einer 16k Leitung oder höher dran, da ist es fast wieder egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shantalya (28. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Bei einer 1000er Leitung ist es klar, das es ewig dauert, wenn sunn Pic 1-2Mb groß ist, sprich ca. 40Mb für die Seite laden muss. Aber setz dich mal an einer 16k Leitung oder höher dran, da ist es fast wieder egal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab eine 24Mb Leitung und deine Testseite da für den Hintergrund dauert bei mir ewig zu laden. Das erste Bild jedenfalls sehr - dauer laden tut die Seite.
(Jaja, ist nur ein Test und so... dennoch unschön)

Bei FireFox kann man den Cache ja nach jedem schließen leeren... :-S

Edit: Ich würd das ganze dann mit Ajax bauen, ist besser.


----------



## Niranda (28. August 2009)

das ist auch nicht mein richtiger Server Shantalya =P
Die Testseite ist zZ auf www.kilu.de drauf, da kannste max. mit 30kbit/s laden glaub ich.


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was soll animi render sein? Oo
> banner kann ich sonst machen @nira *mir is eh bisle langweilig*


Sorry für das OT kurz, aber!


Minastirit schrieb:


> irgendwo hab ich die psd sicher noch
> 
> könnt dir aber sonst auch was neues machen razyl
> einfach wie immer bisle zeit + vlt ne grund idee geben






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2009)

AH STIMMT JA 
da war was syr digga vergessen :<

denk mir morgen was aus kannst mir masse nochma posten? sollen ja 2 werden und in der mitte nen balken den du nid weg bringst oder?
also wie gross sollen die 2 kasten sein?

*tut sich entschuldigen tun*


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> denk mir morgen was aus kannst mir masse nochma posten? sollen ja 2 werden und in der mitte nen balken den du nid weg bringst oder?
> also wie gross sollen die 2 kasten sein?
> 
> *tut sich entschuldigen tun*


Für die beiden Kästen zusammen hab ich dir ja per PN mitgeteilt, leider gibt es für beide einzelnen kästen keine direkten Maße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur als zusammenhängendes Bild, das ist ja das große Prob an den Theme


----------



## Niranda (31. August 2009)

ich konzentrier mich erstmal auf die Konfiguration meines Servers, dann mach ich hier weiter richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (4. September 2009)

CS-Clanseite mit Hello Kitty Potential. Das klingt lustig. Ich bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was für CS spielt ihr denn eigentlich?


----------



## Niranda (7. September 2009)

nur Cyber-6 ^^

Source... ich würd ja 1.6 spieln, aber da machen die anderen nicht mit =(


----------



## Minastirit (7. September 2009)

source das spiel wo man einfach drücken muss .. headshot gibts automatisch *lach*


----------



## Niranda (7. September 2009)

selbst da gibts noch unfähige leute... XD


----------



## Niranda (7. September 2009)

so mal wieder B2T:
ich brauche nun ein Logo (alternativ Schriftzug) von
ndLz

bis jetzt warn meine Vorstellungen so, dass der | vom L gleich dem | des d's ist und der _ des L's das _ des Z's. Verstanden?^^
Aber iwie bekomm ich das nicht gut hin, auchnicht mit Stift und papier ^.-
Vllt habt ihr bessere Vorschläge?^^
Darf ruhig bssl hardcorestyle sein, damit es sich vom Hello Kitty rest abhebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (7. September 2009)

*!!! WICHTIGE ÄNDERUNG !!!*

Rechtlich gesehen darf ich den Namen "nur die Liebe zählt" >NICHT< verwenden!
Dieser ist schon eine Wortmarke von Endemol, siehe dazu folgenden Link:
http://register.dpma.de/DPMAregister/marke...76/397357176/DE
...und die olle ist sehr hinterhältig, was ich so beobachte. Hab keine Lust mich mit der anzulegen >_>​
Die beiden registrierten Domains habe ich heute schon gekündigt und hoffe, dass mein Anbieter mir die 2 Domains wiedergibt (hab nen 10er Pack).

LG
Nira

PS:
Über einen neuen Namen denke ich nach. Vorschläge sind gern erwünscht! =)

PPS:
Sry für den Tribblepost, aber dies ist sehr wichtig.

Edit:
"Female Federation" haben wir jetzt""


----------



## Pente (8. September 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> source das spiel wo man einfach drücken muss .. headshot gibts automatisch *lach*


Das sagen all diejenigen die Source nicht länger als 10min gespielt haben weil sie sich von 1.6 nicht umgewöhnen wollen. Stimmt aber bei weitem nicht.




Niranda schrieb:


> selbst da gibts noch unfähige leute... XD


Da gibt's sogar mehr als genug unfähige Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Niranda schrieb:


> Rechtlich gesehen darf ich den Namen "nur die Liebe zählt" >NICHT< verwenden!
> Dieser ist schon eine Wortmarke von Eldemonde, siehe dazu folgenden Link:
> http://register.dpma.de/DPMAregister/marke...76/397357176/DE
> ...und die olle ist sehr hinterhältig, was ich so beobachte. Hab keine Lust mich mit der anzulegen >_>
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man merkt, dass du nicht oft fern siehst oder zumindest nicht SAT1. "Nur die Liebe zählt" ist eine Fernsehsendung mit Kai Pflaume auf SAT1 und ist deswegen durch die Endemol Deutschland GmbH markenrechtlich geschützt. Das ist keine Dame sondern eine Fernseh-Produktionsfirma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, von der Nutzung des Namens vorallem in diesem Bezug ist dringlichst abzuraten. Das gibt mit Sicherheit Ärger.


----------



## Niranda (8. September 2009)

ich schau allgemein nur simpsons xD
Aber schau mal wer hinter Endemol steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (man, wieso komm ich imemr auf Endemonde? xD)
Ne belgierin =D


----------



## Minastirit (8. September 2009)

@pente hab source mal 25-30 stunden gespielt am stück .. udn es war leichter als 1,6 was das zielen und treffen im allgemeinen betrifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber bin eh ein ut fan .. (reflex > zielen) <3 

das der name geschütz sein wird is klar
die sendung gibts schon so lange .. und ist trozdem soo schlecht *g*

female federation klingt wie nen starwars abklatsch irgendwie .. aber euer name muss ja nid mir gefallen


----------



## Niranda (8. September 2009)

du kannst aber noch andere Vorschläge bringen =)


----------



## Minastirit (10. September 2009)

hello kitty pussy power ! *g*

bin voll schlecht was namen ausdenken angeht xD


----------



## xdave78 (10. September 2009)

BlastingBunnyBunch^^

oder 


PowerPuffGirlz

oder 

mLnW (make Love not War)

LiE (Love ist Everywhere )

yamS (You are my Sunshine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

PussyWagon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (10. September 2009)

hm.. bringt mir mehr =D

yamS (You are my Sunshine) gefällt mir bis jetzt am besten :O


----------



## xdave78 (10. September 2009)

Naja ich find LiE wegen der zweideutigkeit auch ganz nett^^ 

Och noch mehr? Da könnt ich sicherlich Listen schreiben aber ich muss jetzt mal eben meine Runde machen (arbeiten).

wcwbf (why can´t we bee friends)



..ach wat jibbet nich alles für lustige Musikstücke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...ich muss weg...


----------



## Niranda (6. Oktober 2009)

Hey, re und wb =)

Nun habe ich wieder mehr zeit und Urlaub ist leider auch vorbei.
Der Name ist jetzt *Female-Federation* oder kurz *&#402;e&#402;e*. Domain ist auch schon registriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den nächsten Tagen werd ich mich ans die Seite setzen und erstmal mit einheitlichen Farben die einzelnen Bereiche gestalten..später kommen da halt die bilder rein.
Wenn das soweit steht, komme ich ganz speziell mit den Grafiken - die bekomm ich - wenn denn - nur leihenhaft hin =/
zZ suche ich mir noch ein entsprechendes CMS raus um das umzuschreiben. Mal schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Nira

PS: Hintergrundbilder brauch ich aber^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* in Verbindung mit meinem Mann


----------



## Niranda (12. Oktober 2009)

kann jmd gut modellieren?
Brauche ein Logo in 3D, costum gestaltet, also keine Font... hab da schon ein paar vorstellungen. =D


----------



## Niranda (19. Dezember 2009)

Huhu,

nun nach einem guten halben Jahr kann ich endlich den ersten Fortschritt eines meiner Projekte veröffentlichen:
*Female-Federation* (http://www.Female-Federaion.de) oder FeFe

Kurz gesagt ist FeFe ein reiner Female-CSS-Clan.
*Heute Abend (19.12.09) um 20Uhr soll unsere Servereinweihung starten!*
--> 85.214.139.192:7777
oder einfach:
--> female-federation.de:7777

Jeder und jede ist eingeladen ^_^
Unsere Website spinnt noch rum, da muss ich noch etwas basteln - das wird dann Schritt 2/2 sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Eure Nira =)

Link zum Bild: http://85.214.139.192/fefe/server_start_pub.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:
Es steht auch gleich die Frage:
Wie findet ihr das Pic?^^


----------



## Martel (7. Januar 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> nun nach einem guten halben Jahr kann ich endlich den ersten Fortschritt eines meiner Projekte veröffentlichen:
> *Female-Federation* (http://www.Female-Federaion.de) oder FeFe
> 
> Kurz gesagt ist FeFe ein reiner Female-CSS-Clan.
> ...




Ihr habt nur 2 Probleme: a)Ihr seit ein Frauenclan... ich als bekenneder Sexsist.. ach lassen wir das... b) CSS ;-)


Ne mal im ernst viel Glück mit dem Projekt. Größere Aufmerksamkeit würdet ihr mit einem Nackkalender von Zockerweibchen 2010 ernenten.... ( denk an die gamescom) *Ne lieber nicht* 

Quasi: FeFe 2010  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (7. Januar 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Quasi: FeFe 2010
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auf jeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10.10.10 10:10Uhr wär geil^^ aber ist zu lang hin...
das gerüst steht schon fast, sind noch viele bugs drin =(


----------



## xdave78 (12. Januar 2010)

Hmm? Ich dachte inzwischen kann man sich die Page ansehen..wär schon gespannt nachdem du Dir da ja ziemlich was vorgenommen hattest. Will ma gukkn!!!


----------



## Niranda (12. Januar 2010)

Kommt noch =)


----------



## xdave78 (12. Januar 2010)

Naja nach nem knappen halben Jahr...muss man ja ma nachfragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (12. Januar 2010)

klingt ganz ... also ... interessant.

aber mit dem namen fefe verbinde ich was ganz anderes als euch.


----------



## Niranda (14. Januar 2010)

was denn?^^


----------



## Amarillo (21. Januar 2010)

Gibt es diese Anfrage noch?

Im grossen und ganzen ist die Anforderung doch recht simpel.

Kontaktiert mich: www.orico.de


----------



## Niranda (27. Januar 2010)

kla steht die noch, sitz ja immer noch dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal ein ganz kleiner Einblick einer neuen Funktion für euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Maps.Female-Federation.de

Kurzerklärung:
Man braucht nur die neuen Maps Installieren (ja, selbst dafür hab ich ein Script^^) und sonst nix weiter machen. Die Liste aktualisiert sich ganz alleine, wie von Zauberhand! :O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Nira =P


----------

